# Olympic Team SJ - query?



## Amelia27 (5 August 2012)

I thought that only the top 8 teams go through to tomorrow's round 2/final?  The commentators said all 15 would go through. Although to be fair the commentators have a said a lot of rubbish!!!!


----------



## xxlindeyxx (5 August 2012)

Amelia27 said:



			I thought that only the top 8 teams go through to tomorrow's round 2/final?  The commentators said all 15 would go through. Although to be fair the commentators have a said a lot of rubbish!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your right only 8 go through, commentators got it wrong (again )


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

What time is it on?


----------



## ponymum (5 August 2012)

So does that mean the Germans haven't got through?


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Germany didn't qualify xx


----------



## rkstone (5 August 2012)

yes only top 8 teams and they carry scores from today! Germany, France & Belgium all out! big threats! think the individuals from those countries still jump tomorrow to gain their score for the final on wednesday!! Was there today it was amazing, brilliant course set by the course design team!!


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

Wahooooo Germany are out amazing! We are in with a chance having finished yesterday uncertain


----------



## Mistatiger (5 August 2012)

Stupid question too, but does Peter Charles jump at all again? Sorry know the eventing rules but clueless about sj!!!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Stupid question too, but does Peter Charles jump at all again? Sorry know the eventing rules but clueless about sj!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he will jump for the team but not for the individual.


----------



## Rambo (5 August 2012)

Imagine where we'd be if Scott hadn't had that terribly unlucky pole at the last.

I'm there tomorrow...would love to see. another gold for GB


----------



## stencilface (5 August 2012)

Rambo said:



			Imagine where we'd be if Scott hadn't had that terribly unlucky pole at the last.

I'm there tomorrow...would love to see. another gold for GB
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Cannot wait, if you're sat next to the loudest cheerers, that will be me, so excited, have my camera ready


----------

